# Hybrid to full road - Cannondale Bad Boy 9



## BrutalWang (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm a noob. I bought this bike to learn bike mechanics, and to have something a little unique at the end. I've been reading for 2 days solid and I'm left with a few concerns I can't seem to find the answers for, hopefully someone with some experience can help me please?

I understand I need flat bar road shifters as the mtb ones have a different pull ratio. So I propose the Shimano R770 flat bar shifters. From their spec, it says I must use the R770 front mech. Is this the best option, or can I put an Ultegra front mech on? I'm sure I've seen different mechs being coupled with the R770 shifters. (The Bad Boy is set up with bottom pull front mech already, so this seems like a blessing).

The other concern is that with the rear mech, cassette and crank. Which, if any, other drivetrain components have to be matched with the same model/manufacturer, for best shifting performance?

And my last and possibly noobest question... will a 10speed cassette actually fit on the standard Bad Boy c700 disc hub, and within the frame? It's an 8 speed cassette on there at the moment (the Bad Boy 1 has a 9 speed cassette). Will the overall width of the cassette be the same but with a closer ratio, is it a case of just swapping it out or removing spacers?

I'd like to put a standard double ten speed crank on there, possibbly a compact, unsure yet. Hopefully someone can enlighten me on these points, or tell me if it's even doable.

Thanks


----------



## BrutalWang (Oct 14, 2012)

I think I've found some answers to my questions. Sorry if I'm asking things which may have been addressed many times before.

As I understand it you can upgrade from an 8speed cassette to a 10speed, you need to add a 1mm spacer, I think.

And I also found this on tinterweb: For touring I have a Cannondale Ultra Bad boy with the following setup: Shimano 10 speed flat bar shifters, 10 speed Ultegra Derailleur, 10 speed Ultegra Cassette (12-25) and Ultegra chain. On the front I have a 9 speed Tuvativ tripple (22-36-48) with a Shimano derailleur.

So I guess a 10sp cassette will fit, and clear the frame. Unless this guy has different wheels/hub, if that makes a difference. Meh. still not confident this is gonna work. Or is my brain over complicating things.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Um.

I think your brain is overcomplicating things, FWIW, but what are you trying to do? From the post, it sounds like you want to take a flat bar bike with a functional MTB drivetrain and put on a flat bar road drivetrain. Is that correct? Why are you doing it? What are you hoping to gain? I suspect that whatever it is you want to do, as long as it involves staying with flat handlebars, there's an easier way...


----------



## BrutalWang (Oct 14, 2012)

I just want to customize it, optimize it for road use, get my hands dirty, and learn bike mechanics. I never use the smallest ring at the front, I climb hills half way up the second ring. I'd also like a little more top end. I'm basically trying to create a road bike that looks like a mountain bike. As this is the background I come from and style I like most. I'd also like some better components on it, as the Bad Boy 9 components are recreational at best. Judging by the lack of responses it looks like I'm asking in the wrong place anyway.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

OK, I read two specifics in your post.

1) You feel that the lowest ring is useless to you.
2) You'd like to have a taller highest gear.

What gearing does it have now? The easiest would just be to put bigger chainrings on it, or get a crank that comes out of the box with bigger chainrings.

What cadence do you ride in?

FWIW, before you spend a lot of time or money on a hybrid, I highly recommend riding some purpose-built road bikes. I'm not much of a fan of the hybrid design, and that's before execution even comes into the picture. It sounds like you're not very happy with some aspects of the execution of yours, and while that can (somewhat) be improved by throwing money at the bike, I think you should be really sure that a hybrid is what you want.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

My advice: Sell it and buy a proper roadie. Theyre kinda cool bc theyre different but if your goal is a road bike modding your badboy really wont work. 

But it would be a good commuter but not really a full on road bike.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

BrutalWang said:


> I just want to customize it, optimize it for road use, get my hands dirty, and learn bike mechanics. I never use the smallest ring at the front, I climb hills half way up the second ring. I'd also like a little more top end. I'm basically trying to create a road bike that looks like a mountain bike. As this is the background I come from and style I like most. I'd also like some better components on it, as the Bad Boy 9 components are recreational at best. Judging by the lack of responses it looks like I'm asking in the wrong place anyway.



Because what you're thinking it takes you nowhere really, other than making you falsely believe you made a faster bike by dumping in money on parts that essentially do the same exact things - especially considering you're still gonna stay with a flat bar. 

No offense but I bet you're not making the most out of your heaviest gear combo either.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*Here is an Option!*

See the Pic!!!

Shimano Alphine Di2 hmmmmmmmmm..............................


----------

